# 13" Delta (Rockwell) Planer #22-650 Question



## builtinabarn (Feb 17, 2009)

Quick question for any one owning this unit. I was given this planer from a friend who upgraded to a newer, bigger planer. If you are facing the planer (as if you were going to run a board through it, on the right hand side (outside of the machine), down below the planer head level, there is a box which, I think, contains the gears for the feed rollers. Well there is a turn-able rod ("T" rod or knob) that sticks out and I don't know what it is for and I cant seem to locate a manual online. Can any one help. Thanks


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

It might change the feed speed and usaully by pulling out the lever or pushing the lever in changes the feed speed. Sometimes its easier if you turn the machine off and pull the drive belts so that the gears are moving when changing the feed speed.

Cheers


----------



## builtinabarn (Feb 17, 2009)

The rod ,or knob, does not pull out or push in, it only spins


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the manual I found for your model number, not sure if its exactly what you're looking for, but worth a shot.

http://www.dewaltservicenet.com/documents/English/Instruction%20Manual/Delta/En428-06-651-0003.pdf


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

Manual can be downloaded here should give you a good push in the right direction.
http://www.dewaltservicenet.com/documents/English/Instruction%20Manual/Delta/En428-06-651-0003.pdf


----------



## builtinabarn (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks. Awesome.


----------



## PatDay (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello, guys. Just joined the fiorum, and so my first post. I have the exact same planer as builtinabarn, the Delta/Rockwell - Invicta model 22650, with serial #3454. The Rockwell model seems to be RC-33.
I also have the same question about the "T handle" or "shifter" or whatever it really is…
I downloaded a manual for the very similar model RC 33 by Rockwell. It describes a "Shifter" handle in a similar but different location, that engages or disengages the transfer roller drive. 
But, this "T handle" on my 22650 looks very different. Before I tear this thing apart to see what it does, can anyone direct me to a download for the 22650 manual? 
The links provided above by marcb and KnotWright do not seem to work… directing me to a Dewalt site that offers no manuals.
Thanks for any help.
Pat Day


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

try this site

http://www.mikestools.com/download/Delta-Planer-Owners-manuals/22-650.pdf


----------



## PatDay (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello, guys. Just joined the forum, and so my first post. I have the exact same planer as builtinabarn, the Delta/Rockwell - Invicta model 22650, with serial #3454. The Rockwell model seems to be RC-33.
I also have the same question about the "T handle" or "shifter" or whatever it really is…
I downloaded a manual for the very similar model RC 33 by Rockwell. It describes a "Shifter" handle in a similar but different location, that engages or disengages the transfer roller drive. 
But, this "T handle" on my 22650 looks very different. Before I tear this thing apart to see what it does, can anyone direct me to a download for the 22650 manual? 
The links provided above by marcb and KnotWright do not seem to work… directing me to a Dewalt site that offers no manuals.
Thanks for any help.
Pat Day


----------



## PatDay (Nov 2, 2013)

"T" handle resolution. Thanks to several member responses to questions, help from OWWM.org members, and some reading of a few manuals, I now have the answer to the questions about the mysterious "T" handle sticking out of the gear box of my 1982 Delta / Invicta 13 inch planer model 22-650.
The handle engages (when pulled out) and disengages the feed roller. Delta apparently learned at some point that the handle is very difficult to operate efficiently, and later (sometime after my 1982 machine) offered a kit to retrofit this "T" handle, converting it to the "normal" long shifter stick. The kit included new bearings for the rollers, and a new gear box cover with the large hole closer to the top to actuate the engage / disengage mechanism. After the retrofit, the old "T" handle was to be permanently left in the fully extracted position, and the stick took over this function. 
Here's the kit info… but I have not found any remaining kits for sale. 
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=6049 (In/Out Roller Bearing & Shift Lever Retrofit Kit)


----------

